# Snow Goose decoys 7doz shells & 200+ socks



## ganderguide (Jul 19, 2011)

We have 7 dozen Avery Snow goose shells, minimal use and also have 200+ edge by expedite snow goose socks.

Goose shells-$100 doz
Wind socks- $400 for all. 
Willing drive reasonable drive.

Located in Fort Wayne IN.

574-527-9632


----------

